# Megazorb



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where to go to get megazorb for a decent price. It has to be delivered as there are no places here where I live that sell it. Thanks


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

jaxb05 said:


> Does anyone know where to go to get megazorb for a decent price. It has to be delivered as there are no places here where I live that sell it. Thanks


I order from these guys and they deliver fairly quickly, too:

Megazorb Wood Pulp Horse Bedding

I'll be interested to see if anybody else has found a better deal elsewhere, though.

Thank god for online shopping. I can't imagine how I'd manage if Buddy had to survive on what I could buy from my local pet shops!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've started using back to nature as the last bag of zorb I had was a little dustier than normal


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys. I saw the one you gave Hel and think I will try them. Emzy, I used to use shavings but when I heard that there was some type of wood that is harmful. I rang the place I got my shavings and the guy said the shavings of this type of wood (Can't remember type) doesn't cause harm. No matter what I said, this guy said it's not harmful. 
In the end I ordered the megazorb and have been very happy with it. What do you mean by .... back to nature?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry Jax I should have explained back to nature are recycled newspaper pellets

Back-2-Nature small animal bedding and litter

I had been using them with my hedgehogs as they really help keep the smell down but I'm now using them with the rabbits too


----------



## gizzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Re Megazorb!! This may be just coincidence but it is worth mentioning 

I have used megazorb for a few years now but recently I lost 2 Guinea pigs to GI stasis, one was an old timer nearly 8 years so I put it down to age but the second one was barely more than three years of age, and was in perfect health 

My vet suspects intestinal blockage due to Eating, but only "partly" chewing the wood pulp pellets in the bedding . And strongly recommended that I change bedding material!!!! as if an animals eats "these types" of processed pellets type wood pulp bedding. (these two pigs did) it can build up in the intestine and cause problems.

I scrapped my remaining sacks of megazorb, and I am now buying 75 metre rolls of corrugated cardboard, to line cages with, 

vet said there is far less chance of this becoming a problem as if they do eat the cardboard, they will have to actively tear and chew, as opposed to part chewing and swallowing pellets of wood pulp

it has the advantage of being cheaper and totally dust free.


----------

